# IM?s Bodybuilding Mass Routine II



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I have added 30 lbs of muscle over the last two years by utilizing this program. Nothing I have ever done before comes close to the results that this program has produced…Stuck in a rut? Failing to make any more measurable gains in size and strength? Do not expect DIFFERENT results from doing the SAME [...]

*Read More...*


----------

